# Relocation to Barcelona, hints



## xandr (Feb 17, 2008)

Dear all,

I've got a job offer from a company located in Barcelona and I'll like to get some opinions on the cost of living there starting from some points:

1. the offer is around 31k E/year, gross
2. relocation bonus is 2200E

The issue is that I'll probably go there with something like 200-300E, so I don't have too much money with me from the beginning.

Now, as I saw on this web-page: calculatusueldo dot com (java required) at the end of each month I could have around 2000E, net. Do you guys think I'll be able to rent something + pay utilities + food and other stuff that a human being needs (I don't drink nor smoke)?

And, do you think I'll be able to find and pay through an agency a flat from the relocation bonus? Anyone has some web references to web sites where individuals (not agencies) posts adds for flat rentals?

I'm from a EU country, Romania, the offer is in IT industry in a company where english is the primary language, although being from a latin speaking country will help me in learning spanish quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xandr said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I've got a job offer from a company located in Barcelona and I'll like to get some opinions on the cost of living there starting from some points:
> 
> ...


Property is expensive to rent in Barcelona, and I have been told on numerous occasions the cost of living there* is as much *as if you were in the UK. That may not mean much to you, but here in a rural area south of Valencia the cost of living is about 30% *less* than the UK. As an early retired couple with no mortgage / rent here we need around €1200 a month to live comfortably.


----------



## martino cappuccino (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky,
1,200e a month seems a lot. People I have asked advice from have said a retired couple could live on about 7000e a year! Does your 1,200e include a mortgage? What are your costs re rates,water,electricity and grocery bills? By the way I dont think I will be bringing over my car after your advice. Cheers, Martino Cappuccino


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

martino cappuccino said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> 1,200e a month seems a lot. People I have asked advice from have said a retired couple could live on about 7000e a year! Does your 1,200e include a mortgage? What are your costs re rates,water,electricity and grocery bills? By the way I dont think I will be bringing over my car after your advice. Cheers, Martino Cappuccino


No we dont have a mortgage or pay rent

"Council" tax €400 pa (we have a pool with terracing and 800 m plot so its more than normal)
"Big" shop every two weeks about €90 - €120 depending on how much wine
Car insurance approx €500 pa on a 2 litre V6
"Car Tax" €120 pa (its a big engine)
House ins €320 pa
Diesel around €1.05 a litre
Water varies but from €40 - €70 ish per quarter (due to the pool)
Electricity is a killer ....... our bills are about €170 every two months
Telephone and ADSL with Telefonica without calls €70 per month
Mobile phone €15 per month
Meal out ... well a menu del dia you can get for €8 - 10 for three courses, but a good restaurant meal is probably €60 for two with drinks.

Matriculation of a Brit car to Spanish plates €600 - €900 if you do it on time and dont have to pay the tax

See the sticky on here for some cost of living costs.


I took a great deal of care working out what we needed when we came here and after a lot of research and asking questions it worked out to us needing about £1000 a month. I did know of people living on €6000 a year a year or so ago, but bear in mind inflation is running at 4% here ....

Personally I cant see any way someone could have a reasonable lifestyle on €7000 a year .... you might be able to exist, but so many times now the same kind of figure comes up all the time and its always around €10000 - €12000 a year


----------



## xandr (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your hints.
Basically, the conclusion is that the gross amount of 31.000EUR/year is not enough to decently live in Barcelona?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xandr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for your hints.
> Basically, the conclusion is that the gross amount of 31.000EUR/year is not enough to decently live in Barcelona?


Well .... its all a bit hit and miss, but IF Barcelona is the same cost of living as the UK ........ I was living comfoprtably in the UK for 6 months on £1250 a month (equiv of €19,800 a year) with no mortgage or rent. So depending on what life style you want to achieve that would roughly leave you €933 a month for rent ...... Sorry its such a strange way of comparing but its all I can offer you.


----------



## xandr (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky,

You said:



> Car insurance approx €500 pa on a 2 litre V6


This include all the insurance cases (like robbery, vandalism or natural causes) or just specific car details, like an accident?
Cos here I'm paying around 800-900EUR/year for a 1.6 litre, that will basically cover everything.

I'm not considering importing my car from day one, but after 3-4 months I'll probably do it or I'll just sell it in Romania and get a new one here.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xandr said:


> Hi Stravinsky,
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...


Its fully comprehensive and also includes European wide breakdown cover .... all fully comp insurance here has to do so.

The only problem on a used car is that there can be high excesses for damage not including a third party, i.e. self damage to the car. Its basically to exclude any exisiting damage .... otherwise you can get a report done by a professional listing any existing scratches and damage, but to be honest its more cost effective just to take the excess (normally €600)


----------

